# speakers not working



## ozz1e (Apr 7, 2008)

I have just got me a 54 reg x-trail sport and have just realised that when listening to a cd there is no sound coming from the speakers on the passengers side front and rear but when listenng to the radio or the tape player all the speakers work fine as anyone else ever had this problem and how did you solve it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

If the speakers work fine in radio and tape mode, then this could possibly be related to the quality of the recording of the CD, especially if you're using a CD-R disc. Try another CD that is original (not a copy) and see what happens.


----------

